
Microsoft, IBM join Pope Francis to push for 6 AI principles - Anon84
https://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-ibm-pope-francis-push-for-ai-principles-2020-2
======
aqui_c
Do you think the Pope read Asimov's three laws?

